# World's first Permanent Magnetic Levitation Tech developed by China!



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

This is definately good news. Once this is implemented, it should silence all those who claim China stealing German technology.

Related link: 
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/200607/24/eng20060724_286049.html

The magnetically levitated train (or maglev train), as called "green transportation" is a breakthrough in the solution to urban traffic problems. Dalian's permanent magnetic levitation project team, a China's research organization of maglev train recently unveiled its fully self-own technology of magnetic engine, which the project team has spent many years in developing. China's first permanent magnet maglev line that runs along 3 kilometers has been put on the schedule of construction and will soon be launched into operation in the development zone of Dalian.

Nowadays, there are three types of magnetic levitation technology in the world, namely, superconducting electromagnetic levitation, normal-conducting electromagnetic levitation and permanent magnetic levitation. The first one is developed and possessed by Japan. The second is developed and owned by Germany. The third is independently developed by the Dalian permanent magnetic levitation project team, and is an innovation completely controlled by China. It is an entirely new technology.

The Dalian permanent magnetic levitation project team started to do research on permanent magnetic levitation in 1998. From 1998 to 2006, the project team made a number of breakthroughs and devised many innovative techniques. On August 7th 2003, a magnetically levitated vehicle made by the team for conveying park visitors was successful in the operation test, indicating that China has its own magnetic levitation technology. After that, the project team succeeded in solving 5 major technical issues. On December 26th 2004, they made a permanent maglev train that made satisfactory performances on a 70-meter long track during operation test.

Magnetic engine is the core technique of a maglev train. The magnetic engine inside a permanent maglev train is a decentralized power device developed by China on its own. This type of engine can help to cut costs dramatically and can reduce energy consumption by about 50 percent. The Dalian project team has managed to develop two types of magnetic engines, one with traction of 105 newtons and the other with traction of 15,000 newtons. The former, with a rated velocity of 140 kilometers per hour and a maximum velocity of 218 kilometers per hour, aims to be used in low-speed permanent maglev train. The latter, with a rated velocity of 268 kilometers per hour and a maxim velocity of 536 kilometers per hour, can be adopted in medium-speed passenger or cargo permanent maglev train.

According to Li Lingqun, a senior member of Dalian permanent magnetic levitation project team, the magnetic levitation technology of foreign countries face two bottleneck problems, namely enormous costs and week levitation force. With much more powerful levitation force, China's permanent maglev train costs 50 percent less than maglev trains developed by other countries.

Professor Yang Jianwu in Beijing University of Technology says, "It (permanent magnetic levitation technology) is a brand new drive technology for transportation and has great market potential. It is China's own magnetic levitation technology."

According to authoritative data, permanent maglev train has six following advantages. First, the train is energy-efficient and environment-friendly. It also has low energy consumption and produces little noise whilst running. Second, the permanent maglev train has high carrying capacity, which is equivalent to that of the current common train. Third, the train is very safe as it integrates carriages with railway and has a powerful control system. Accidents such as derailment and crashes will never happen to the permanent maglev train. Fourth, the total cost of construction of train and railway is much lower than the cost of any foreign counterpart. Fifth, the operation costs of permanent maglev trains are much lower than those of any other maglev trains in the world. It needs less money to run than the current common train. Sixth, this kind of maglev train is economical with land. The railway for this kind of train occupies less land than the expressway does.

By People's Daily Online


----------



## desirous (Jun 10, 2006)

Our country is falling behind. Crap.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

yeah!


----------



## Silicon Francisco (Apr 29, 2006)

I like how the article stresses in each paragraph that it is China's own, suspicious. American trains can't fall behind if they never were ahead to begin with.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Suspicious of what?

People's Daily is known for their crappy English.


----------



## Silicon Francisco (Apr 29, 2006)

Where are these trains going to be installed? It sounds expensive.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

It's Dalian, excellent, my hometown...


----------



## desirous (Jun 10, 2006)

Silicon Francisco said:


> I like how the article stresses in each paragraph that it is China's own, suspicious. American trains can't fall behind if they never were ahead to begin with.


I didn't mean rail, I mean overall. Our transport technology is stagnant - China already has higher fuel efficiency standards, and I bet my soul they will get mass produced hydrogen cars on the road first. Our biotech research is being stifled. Our space program has been using the same flying brick for 25 years, and it barely flies. Et cetera.


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ah well. Each dog has its day. Only time will tell whether China will be a cutting edge tech country.


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

This type of Maglev does not need electricity, a brand new concept. GO CHINA!
Glad to see some sourgrapes, haha.


----------



## Silicon Francisco (Apr 29, 2006)

_"Glad to see some US sourgrape, haha."_
Does China really allow kids to play on the internet(an American invention) now and embarrass her?




rembau1958 said:


> Ah well. Each dog has its day. Only time will tell whether China will be a cutting edge tech country.





> For centuries, Imperial China was also one of the world's most technologically advanced civilizations, and East Asia's dominant cultural influence, with an impact lasting to the present day. It is home to the Four Greatest Inventions of China — paper, the compass, gunpowder and printing — which eventually spread to the rest of the world.


I think China could be, all she needs to worry about now is having a standard of living comparable to at least Hong Kong.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

Silicon Francisco said:


> _"Glad to see some US sourgrape, haha."_
> Does China really allow kids to play on the internet(an American invention) now and embarrass her?


You use paper everyday, do you?

Anyway, once China gets more innovative, other countries will benefit for sure. There is no need to laugh at each other. Just like this type of Maglev will save a lot of energy in the energy-thirsty era.

Of course, US is great innovation nation, solute.


----------



## Silicon Francisco (Apr 29, 2006)

wigo said:


> You use paper everyday, do you?
> 
> Anyway, once China gets more innovative, other countries will benefit for sure.


Actually I personally haven't used paper everyday since middle school. But I agree, I hope India will use green transport solutions too, they seem to be getting into the car culture as the middle class grows. I don't think the world could take another America or two in terms of car usage and pollution.


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Silicon Francisco said:


> Actually I personally haven't used paper everyday since middle school.



How about toilet paper?


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

It seems like a city called Johor Bahru in Malaysia is gonna be their first customer (or is there a separate Maglev tech in China?). Here's the article:


*Jalur Mudra to build, run Johor monorail system*
By Ravi Nambiar
July 20 2006
BusinessTimes


*The Johor State Government will have a 30 per cent stake in the RM10 million 
company through its education investment arm, the Yayasan Pelajaran Johor*

A COMPANY to build and run a planned monorail system for Johor Baru has been identified, and construction work could start as early as next year.


The Johor State Government has issued a Letter of Exclusivity to a RM10 million company called Jalur Mudra Sdn Bhd to fund, design, build and operate the system.

The Johor State Government will have a 30 per cent stake in the company through its education investment arm, the Yayasan Pelajaran Johor.

Phase 1 of the project may cost over RM1.3 billion, Johor Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said yesterday.

Jalur Mudra has appointed former Johor deputy state secretary Datuk Rashidi Mohd Noor as its chairman.

It is a special purpose vehicle set up exclusively to develop the project and among the first private finance initiatives to spearhead infrastructure works in the state.

No details of the company shareholders were immediately available.

Ghani said Jalur Mudra was the only one to make a firm bid for the Johor monorail project.

"The company is very upbeat about the viability of this project. Initial market feasibility findings show very strong demand for the service," he told reporters after the weekly state executive council meeting in Johor Baru.

It is learnt that the system will be fashioned after China's monorail network in Beijing based on the "maglev", or magnetic levitation technology - an advanced technology in which magnetic forces lift, propel and guide the trains over an elevated guideway.

Ghani will lead a high- powered state delegation to Beijing and Chengsha in China from July 23 to 27 to get a close look at the workings of the monorail system there.

Chengsa is China's test centre for the maglev monorail system, which comes directly under the purview of the National University of Defence Technology there.

It is learnt that Jalur Mudra will initially build a 13km-long track stretching from the Johor Baru city centre to the Majidee Camp near Pandan.

When fully developed over the next five years, the monorail will serve a 50km route covering all vital residential, business and recreational spots in the city.

Ghani said the monorail is an integral part of the state government's plans to enhance public amenities and services in Johor Baru, in line with the Federal Government's plans to position the city as one of the country's new growth corridors.


----------



## Silicon Francisco (Apr 29, 2006)

szehoong said:


> How about toilet paper?


Nope, I'm not quite human if you get my drift...

I don't see what that monorail has to do with any magnetic trains.


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

Silicon Francisco said:
 

> I don't see what that monorail has to do with any magnetic trains.


It's a maglev monorail.



szehoong said:


> Chengsa is China's test centre for the maglev monorail system, which comes directly under the purview of the National University of Defence Technology there.


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

bravo :cheers:


----------

